# Clipper Round the World Race



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Is anyone following this race?

It appears the lead boats are sailing towards a tropical depression.

https://www.clipperroundtheworld.com/race/standings

Perhaps that's nothing compared to the Southern Ocean?

What I find interesting about this race, is that the crew consists of seasoned sailors and at least one person I know who said she had never stepped foot aboard a sailboat before signing up for the previous race. You can sign up for one leg or all legs. I think that's how the race boats are funded, at least in part. One of the interesting variables is that in addition to being a race, it's also an education. According to the website the skipper (a professional) is supposed to engage the crew in decisionmaking and educate when possible.

They're approaching the doldrums. Lots of educational opportunities in light air sailing and how not to throttle your fellow crew.

This is the first around the globe race where I check in at least once a day, sometimes several, read the skippers' notes, and ask myself "What would I do based on the information I have?"


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I believe i read, though I have not the facts to back it up, that this group has had more than it's share of casualties. All the way around, it sounds like a bad idea to put someone without a great deal of offshore experience (or could I say more money than sense?) on a boat racing around the world, IMO.
Most races have qualifiers for the sailors, such as 10,000 miles ocean sailing with some single handing before you can do the GGR.
I've had crew on deliveries become difficult in conditions that aren't a quarter what the Southern Ocean would be at 25 knots on a paper thin, super light speed machine. And you don't even eat well!


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

A pay to play race that has cost 2 people their lives in the last 2 races and I believe in the last iteration, one boat tried to sail through Africa.......


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

Three deaths!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

I find the race interesting. I'm not sure whether it's a good idea or not. I don't know the crew ratio of experienced v. not experienced crew. The skippers are professionals, the first mates have experience. Beyond that, I'm not sure.

They go through pre-race training and seminars. Has there been an around the world race with no fatalities over its history? I'm just wondering. I don't know. I also don't know what they have implemented to mitigate risk since those deaths.


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

They had 3 deaths in 2 years and all were preventable. Two were compounded by the lack of roller reefing jibs. One was because the skipper did not think the crew should clip on in bad weather!

They have one pro the rest are amateurs of various experience.

Phil


----------



## jeremiahblatz3 (Jul 3, 2018)

I actually met one of the competitors in West Marine. He had almost no sailing experience. Per wikipedia 40% of the crew have no sailing experience at all. I like the idea of the race, but for its spirit of adventure. Even with 3 deaths over the entire thing, they have over 700 crew per race, so the chance of death compares favorably to the Volvo. If I was going to risk my life on a sailing adventure, I'd take that over Everest any day.

(That said, I'm not getting on a boat with those idiots. 4 weeks of training!)


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

I looked into it. At the time I think it was 40k plus to do the entire race. I sent in a resume and participated in a phone interview, then received the big congratulatory “you have qualified.” I knew the the qualification would end as soon as a payment was missed, but I think it was designed to make you feel special to have qualified thus making it more likely you would sign up, like any sale’s pitch. The training looked pretty good, I think there were three or four week long sessions. The first one you were evaluated for physical ability and could be cut if you didn’t meet minimum requirements. I was just going to do the Brazil to Australia leg to get into the Southern Ocean, but even that was to expensive, considering travel costs and time out of work. If I had the money and time though, I would do it.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I am kind of curious how profitable it is. I guess about $15000 per competitor (£6000 to train and £6000 for the leg). Its pricey, but there are mote expensive trips, a VIP trip up Everest is over $100k, a regular guided trip up Everest is over $60k. Times about 700 passengers. Thats about 10.5 million.

But they must have a lot of operating expenses. 

Insurance to take passengers offshore racing? That can't be cheap.

Boat maintenance. 

The skippers must be pretty well paid. Thats a lot of responsibility.

70 ft racing boats on a replacement cycle.

???


----------

